# Toe kicks, ladder base



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

So when using a ladder base, Do you incorporate the finished front into the ladder or add it after the base is leveled?

I am finishing a garage kitchen and used the levelers for durability. For normal house cabinets, I think the ladder base would be easier.

Cabinets are not my thing, but I am taking the work where I can get it right now and have a couple kitchens coming up.

Thanks.


----------

